# MacBook Pro unibody - bruyant et vibrant



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Je possède un MBP unibody, 2,4 Ghz, 4 Go de Ram, disque de 250 G à 7200 trm.

Dans une ambiance silencieuse, on entend parfaitement le ronronnement de la machine, et il vibre pas mal. 
J'ai donc effectué la comparaison avec plusieurs MBP unibody qui ne vibre absolument pas et tourne dans un silence absolu. Le problème viendrait du disque dur, 7200 tour, qui vibrerait beaucoup plus qu'un 5400.
Je me suis rendu dans un centre de maintenance Apple, et le technicien m'a confirmé cette hypothèse, plusieurs clients étant confronté au même problème. Cependant, Apple pour le moment ne reconnaît pas d'anomalie.

Y a t'il d'autres personnes concernées par ces vibrations et ce ronronnement auquel les macistes sont si peu habitués?


----------



## od30n (20 Mars 2009)

Oui moi aussi. 

Alors en faite j'ai exactement le même que toi et sur certain support le MBP vibrait et faisait du bruit. J'ai aussi un 7200rpm. 
Alors je suis dans un app store, il m'ont changé le DD, les vibrations sont parties, mais le bruit est toujours là.

Alors pour le bruit je pense qu'il n'y a vraiment rien à faire avec un 7200. Pour les vibrations, chez moi c'est parti.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (20 Mars 2009)

Vibrations => 7200 rpm.
Bruit => ventilateurs.


----------



## od30n (20 Mars 2009)

Non non. Les ventilos tourne a 2000rpm pas plus. C'est vraiment le DD 7200 qui fait du bruit.


----------



## Nitiel (20 Mars 2009)

Que les ventilateurs à 2000 tourne minute face un peux de bruit dans un silence de plomb c'est normal.


----------



## Pat_Be (20 Mars 2009)

En ce qui me concerne, j'entend juste légèrement les ventilateurs, mon disque 7200T ne fait absolument aucun bruit  et aucune vibration a signalé


----------



## Phoenix111 (20 Mars 2009)

Pour ma part j'ai eu (pour le moment, bientôt 5 :rateau 4 MBP entre les mains:
3 avec un dd à 7200tpm et 1 à 5400tpm.

Dans les 4 cas le dd "souffle", mais le 5400 moins que les 7200.

Autre chose, pour le grattage lors de l'écriture, cela s'entend un peu plus sur le 5400.

Et pour le vombrissement, il a été présent sur mes 3  7200, mais beaucoup plus sur le 2ème .
Il est par contre quasiment nul voir inexistant sur le 5400.

Ça me fait donc bien réfléchir. Le 5400 est moins bruyant, et presque comparable au 7200 en terme de performance.
En fait je n'ai pas vu de différences flagrantes entre les deux, pourtant j'ai fait attention.
Je précise que les 7200 avaient comme capacité 250Gb, et le 5400 320Gb.


----------



## Pat_Be (21 Mars 2009)

C'est quand même assez bizarre, quel marque de disque dur utilise-tu ? moi j'ai acheter un seagate momentus 7200T.3 et je n'entend absolument rien et aucune vibration...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2009)

DD de marque Hitachi.

Puis-je demander un echange par Apple car si ce bruit est absent d'autre machine cela revele alors une anomalie?


----------



## AppleSpirit (2 Avril 2009)

bonjour, j'ai reçu mon macbook pro aujourd'hui. c'est le unibody 2.66 ghz. DD à 7200 tours.

Les ventilateurs tournent normalement : 2000 rpm

J'ai comme vous ce bruit et si je pose les mains sur la coque (notamment à côté du touchpad) je le sens nettement vibrer. 

c'est quand-même hallucinant de faire un coup pareil sur une machine à 2'000 euros. sincèrement ça me dépasse.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h51 ----------

ah j'ai du nouveau, si je le soulève du bureau il ne vibre plus ! et le bruit de la vibration disparaît. par contre le bruit des ventilateurs demeure...

moi j'aimerais comprendre si oui ou non je dois l'amener chez le SAV. La question est : est-ce que le bruit des ventilateurs devrait être inaudible lorsque le mac ne surchauffe pas ? En d'autres termes, est-ce que les ventilateurs sont sensés être inaudibles à 2000 rpm ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h27 ----------

en tout cas d'après fan control les deux ventilateurs tournent à la même vitesse


----------



## Phoenix111 (2 Avril 2009)

Tu dois sûrement entendre le bruit du dd, car les ventilateurs ne font presque aucun bruit.
Les 7200 font un bruit particulier, une sorte de souffle permanent.
Les 5400 soufflent moins et vibrent moins.


----------



## AppleSpirit (2 Avril 2009)

de quel côté se situe le DD ? histoire que j'essaie de comprendre....

quand tu dis que les ventilateurs ne font presque aucun bruit ça veut dire quoi exactement ? est-ce qu'ils sont sensés faire quand-même un tout tout petit peu plus de bruit que sur un macbook blanc ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h21 ----------

en fait la question est très simple. Est-ce qu'un macbook pro unibody sur un traitement de texte fait plus de bruit qu'un macbook blanc ou qu'un ibook g4 sur un traitement de texte ?


----------



## Phoenix111 (2 Avril 2009)

Le DD est à droite du trackpad. Les vibrations se sentent partout sur le mac car c'est un unibody en alu.
Quand je dis que les ventilateurs ne font presque aucun bruit, ça veut dire que même en collant
l'oreille dessus j'ai du mal à les entendre.
Ce qui est audible c'est le DD qui tourne. Appuie avec la paume de ta main à droite du trackpad et tu verras
que le "souffle" disparaît presque totalement.


----------



## AppleSpirit (2 Avril 2009)

Phoenix111 a dit:


> Le DD est à droite du trackpad. Les vibrations se sentent partout sur le mac car c'est un unibody en alu.
> Quand je dis que les ventilateurs ne font presque aucun bruit, ça veut dire que même en collant
> l'oreille dessus j'ai du mal à les entendre.
> Ce qui est audible c'est le DD qui tourne. Appuie avec la paume de ta main à droite du trackpad et tu verras
> que le "souffle" disparaît presque totalement.


ah ouai bien joué phoenix c'est bien ça. en fait çA fait un souffle comme tu dis. moi je pensais pas qu'un DD pouvait faire un "souffle". j'étais sûr que c'était les ventilos... voilà donc pourquoi quand je collais l'oreille j'entendais plus de bruit à droite qu'à gauche...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h42 ----------

donc si j'ai bien compris, ce souffle du DD correspond à son fonctionnement normal ? En gros c'est le prix à payer pour avoir un 7200 tours plutôt qu'un 5400...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h44 ----------

ou est-ce que c'est pas normal et je dois aller au sav ?


----------



## C'ountries (2 Avril 2009)

Ca fait si plaisir de voir des personnes ayant le même problème. (lol)
En fait moi je n'ai pas la joie d'avoir un MacBook Pro mais un Macbook Unibody avec Disque Dur  5 400 tr/mn & j'ai exactement le même problème.
Des ventilateurs quasi inaudible et un DD qui "souffle", j'ai l'impression de plus l'entendre sur une surface dur comme mon bureau que sur une surface molle comme mon lit. Néanmoins de manière totalement aléatoire il peut s'arrêter de souffler sur le Bureau.
De même lorsque que je met la main sur le côté droit du TrackPad le problème part.
Alors que faut-il faire tout simplement acheter un disque dur qui sera peut-être moins bruyant (Sans parler de SSD qui sont hors de prix). 
Sinon j'ai une solution, mouchez vous un bon coup histoire de vous "bouchez" les tympans et vous verrez vous n'entendrez plus rien


----------



## AppleSpirit (2 Avril 2009)

ou alors faut-il s'habituer à ce bruit. J'ai déménagé exprès pour ne plus avoir le bruit de la circulation routière devant ma fenêtre. j'espère que mon mac ne vas pas prendre le relais 

j'espère qu'il est possible de lire un livre en ayant son mac allumé à côté de soi...


----------



## C'ountries (2 Avril 2009)

Bah écoute moi durant 3 mois je ne l'ai pas remarqué. Ensuite mon mac a eu un problème de ventilateur donc au retour du SAV j'étais plus en plus attentifs au bruit, jusqu'a ce que je l'entende à chaque fois maintenant alors qu'il ne me dérangé pas plus que ça avant mais oui il est possible de lire un livre avec son mac a côté.


----------



## AppleSpirit (2 Avril 2009)

en fait le ibook G4 est une véritable bénédiction. tu l'entends pas même avec un sonotone


----------



## Phoenix111 (2 Avril 2009)

En fait, je crois et j'en suis sur qu'un DD mécanique ne pourra pas faire pas de bruit sur ce mac.
Ça vient de l'architecture du MBP unibody et de sa matière.
J'ai un DD externe en alu unibody aussi et j'ai le même souffle.
Pour ceux qui n'aiment pas ce bruit, vous devrez acheter un SSD, il n'y a pas le choix.
Mais je redis que les 5400 font quand même moins de bruit (et moins de vibrations),
avec des performances quasi identiques (pour les 320Gb).


----------



## AppleSpirit (2 Avril 2009)

Phoenix111 a dit:


> En fait, je crois et j'en suis sur qu'un DD mécanique ne pourra pas faire pas de bruit sur ce mac.
> Ça vient de l'architecture du MBP unibody et de sa matière.
> J'ai un DD externe en alu unibody aussi et j'ai le même souffle.
> Pour ceux qui n'aiment pas ce bruit, vous devrez acheter un SSD, il n'y a pas le choix.
> ...


ah si j'avais su ça avant de commander mon mac...
bien entendu fallait pas que je compte sur les vendeur d'apple pour m'avertir des méfaits du 7200 tours !


----------



## Phoenix111 (3 Avril 2009)

En fait le 5400 fait à peut près le bruit que tu entends lorsque tu poses la main a droite du trackpad (juste poser).
Donc tu vois, la différence reste quand même assez légère, ne te ronge pas trop pour ça.
mais économise pour un SSD :rateau:

Au pire un 5400 ne coûte vraiment pas cher.


----------



## AppleSpirit (3 Avril 2009)

non je crois que l'erreur est de pas avoir pris un SSD.... j'aurais pu l'avoir pour 230 euros grâce à une réduction....


----------



## Emmanuel94 (3 Avril 2009)

Wallace27 a dit:


> non je crois que l'erreur est de pas avoir pris un SSD.... j'aurais pu l'avoir pour 230 euros grâce à une réduction....



si la courbe de baisse des prix des SSD continue sur la même lancée dans 18 mois tu aura 1 TO pour 250 ... alors c'est une chance au contraire, tu pourra soit revendre ton DD soit le mettre sur un boitier externe


----------



## Phoenix111 (3 Avril 2009)

Les 50  en plus honnêtement je pense que c'est la marge d'Apple.
Tu pourras facilement le trouver ailleurs moins cher.
Et puis comme dit plus haut les prix baissent très vite.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (3 Avril 2009)

Les SSD restent chers si on veut une bonne capacité. 680  pour 250 Go... Maintenant, ceux qui ont assez avec 128 Go, on s'en sort à moins de 250 .

http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composants/606-SSD/2453-Tous-nos-SSD/Tri-Par-Capacite-(col2)|D.htm

PS : Les SSD ont plein d'autres défauts dont leur usure.


----------



## discolan (3 Avril 2009)

Je m'inscruste dans cette discussion MBP Unibody pour confirmer le "souffle" d'un disque dur 7200.

J'ai changé mon disque d'origine, un 120 Go @5400 Fujitsu, par un Seagate Momentus 320 Go @ 7200. Ce disque ne gratte pas en utilisation normal, juste quelques grattage lors de téléchargements répétés.
Par contre, il y a un "souffle", assez discret mais audible, que je n'entendais pas avant avec le 5400. J'ai d'ailleurs cru aux ventilateurs, mais cela venait que du coté du disque et les ventilateurs ne tournaient qu'à 2000.
Il y a aussi une légère vibration des deux cotés du trackpad, que je n'avais pas remarqué avec le 5400.


----------



## AppleSpirit (3 Avril 2009)

discolan a dit:


> Je m'inscruste dans cette discussion MBP Unibody pour confirmer le "souffle" d'un disque dur 7200.
> 
> J'ai changé mon disque d'origine, un 120 Go @5400 Fujitsu, par un Seagate Momentus 320 Go @ 7200. Ce disque ne gratte pas en utilisation normal, juste quelques grattage lors de téléchargements répétés.
> Par contre, il y a un "souffle", assez discret mais audible, que je n'entendais pas avant avec le 5400. J'ai d'ailleurs cru aux ventilateurs, mais cela venait que du coté du disque et les ventilateurs ne tournaient qu'à 2000.
> Il y a aussi une légère vibration des deux cotés du trackpad, que je n'avais pas remarqué avec le 5400.


oui c'est exactement ça les symptômes


----------



## C'ountries (3 Avril 2009)

J'avais deja posté sur Macgé pour ce problème et on avait proposé de mettre une fine couche de mousse entre le capot et le disque dur, mais je doutes que ce soit conseillé, quand est-il?

Une autre info, a combien peut on éspérer trouver un SSD compatible avec Macbook a Montgallet?


----------



## Phoenix111 (3 Avril 2009)

128Go = 250
256Go = 650

Pour la fine couche de mousse je ne tente pas pour le dégagement de chaleur.


----------



## AppleSpirit (3 Avril 2009)

Au-delà du dérangement lié au bruit, est-ce que vous savez si ces vibrations du DD ne sont pas susceptibles d'endommager d'autres composants de l'ordinateur à la longue ?


----------



## C'ountries (3 Avril 2009)

Le problème vient du Disque dur en lui même ou de la structure allu?
Tout les MB sont donc comme ça alors.


----------



## AppleSpirit (3 Avril 2009)

comment je saurais d'où vient le problème ? je l'ai depuis hier. je l'ai allumé et il a commencé directe ses vibrations. c'est tout ce que je sais.


----------



## C'ountries (3 Avril 2009)

Je parles en général


----------



## AppleSpirit (3 Avril 2009)

vous savez quoi, sur un lit mon macbook pro fait 70% de bruit en moins. il reste juste un peu le bruit du souffle et les vibrations sont quasiment imperceptibles.


----------



## chesneaux (3 Avril 2009)

Salut ,
Moi je possede un macbook pro cadensé à 2.2 avec un disque dur à 500 GO , je n'ai aucun bruit de ventilateur en regle generale , lorsque je copie un dvd et que la temperature monte à 80 , là ok ça souffle mais sinon rien , pour le disque idem . Rentrez dans une salle informatique avec trente ou quarante disque , avec de la memoire à ne plus savoir , là vous m'en direz des nouvelles ... 


MacBook  15", 2.2 Ghz, 4Go DDR3 DD 500GO Leopard


----------



## j-j (3 Avril 2009)

Wallace27 a dit:


> vous savez quoi, sur un lit mon macbook pro fait 70% de bruit en moins. il reste juste un peu le bruit du souffle et les vibrations sont quasiment imperceptibles.



Je commanderais un mbp uni en fin de moi et vous dirais quoi. Pendant ce temps ce continue a vous lire. Spécialement Wallace.


----------



## Phoenix111 (4 Avril 2009)

C'ountries a dit:


> Le problème vient du Disque dur en lui même ou de la structure allu?
> Tout les MB sont donc comme ça alors.


On vas dire que le DD n'est vraiment pas isolé sur cette machine.
C'est dommage, mais c'est le prix à payer pour avoir un ordinateur aussi fin et tout alu.

Quant à moi, Apple me doit un geste commercial, je vais  me débrouiller pour qu'ils me refilent un SSD.
C'est pas que le bruit est fort, mais dans un environnement silencieux il prend la tête.


----------



## AppleSpirit (4 Avril 2009)

Phoenix111 a dit:


> On vas dire que le DD n'est vraiment pas isolé sur cette machine.
> C'est dommage, mais c'est le prix à payer pour avoir un ordinateur aussi fin et tout alu.
> 
> Quant à moi, Apple me doit un geste commercial, je vais  me débrouiller pour qu'ils me refilent un SSD.
> C'est pas que le bruit est fort, mais dans un environnement silencieux il prend la tête.


s'ils font ce geste avec toi, alors ils devront le faire avec tout le monde. Ca m'étonnerait qu'ils acceptent si ce bruit est considéré comme "normal". Sincèrement parfois je me demande s'ils les allument ces ordis avant de les envoyer aux clients (je l'ai commandé sur l'Apple store). S'ils l'ont fait, alors il ont vu qu'il faisait ce bruit et ils l'ont envoyé quand-même...)

bref, je suis très curieux de savoir ce qu'ils te répondront. j'attends de tes nouvelles.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2009)

De mon coté, je suis en relation avec le service clients Apple. Les ingénieurs étudient la question du bruit et vibrations des disques 7200 tours.
J'ai un numéro de dossier.
Il serait bien de recenser sur ce forum les machines victimes de ce problème, et également, celles qui sont équipées de ce type de disque, et qui ne sont pas victimes de ce problème.


----------



## Phoenix111 (4 Avril 2009)

Wallace27 a dit:


> s'ils font ce geste avec toi, alors ils devront le faire avec tout le monde. Ca m'étonnerait qu'ils acceptent si ce bruit est considéré comme "normal".


Le bruit du DD n'est pas la cause du geste commercial qu'ils me doivent.
Depuis le 29 octobre j'ai eu 5 MBP entre les mains et chacun d'eux avaient des problèmes.
De plus je suis resté plus d'un mois sans mac. Bref, je pourrais en dire bien plus, mais ce n'est pas le sujet.


----------



## zekounnet (4 Avril 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai moi aussi un macbook pro unibody avec un disque de 320go 7200 rpm.
Il est vrai que j'entendais un souffle permanent pas très fort mais dans un environnement silencieux forcément ça me gênais un peu. De plus sur mon bureau en bois, j'entendais et je resentais des vibrations qui disparaissaient si je soulevais légèrement le portable, j'avais d'ailleur mis des petits morceaux de papier entre le bureau et le macbook pour atténuer tout ça.

Pour le bruit je pensais que c'était les ventilateurs comme ils tournent à 2000rpm en permanence.
J'ai remplacé récemment le disque par un ssd ocz vertex et dès l'allumage (en plus de la vitesse de boot et de la réactivité hallucinante ) c'est flagrant : il n'y a plus aucun bruit du tout ni aucune vibration. Pour entendre les ventillos il faut vraiment coller l'oreille contre le clavier.

J'ai placé le disque dur dans un boîtier externe pour time machine et c'est la que je me suis rendu compte du bruit réel qu'il fait, de plus si je pose le boîtier directement sur le bureau ça recommence à vibrer.

Bonne journée à tous.

Cordialement

Nicolas.


----------



## C'ountries (4 Avril 2009)

Phoenix111 a dit:


> On vas dire que le DD n'est vraiment pas isolé sur cette machine.
> C'est dommage, mais c'est le prix à payer pour avoir un ordinateur aussi fin et tout alu.
> 
> Quant à moi, Apple me doit un geste commercial, je vais  me débrouiller pour qu'ils me refilent un SSD.
> C'est pas que le bruit est fort, mais dans un environnement silencieux il prend la tête.



Exactement c'est pas hyper dérangeant mais a la longue on l'entends.
J'avais été un peu inquiété par le problème et je l'avais amené chez Aldorande qui est un réparateur agrée apple qui s'était occupé de mon problème de ventilo une semaine auparavant. Resultat aucun problèmes donc j'en déduit que la machine a toujours été comme ça. 
Si ils recensent ça comme un problème chez toi ça vaut le coup de tenter directement auprès d'Apple. Tiens nous au courant.
Sinon pour un disque dur SSD qu'elles sont les gros changement?
Sont-ils tous compatible mac?


----------



## AppleSpirit (4 Avril 2009)

Phoenix111 a dit:


> Le bruit du DD n'est pas la cause du geste commercial qu'ils me doivent.
> Depuis le 29 octobre j'ai eu 5 MBP entre les mains et chacun d'eux avaient des problèmes.
> De plus je suis resté plus d'un mois sans mac. Bref, je pourrais en dire bien plus, mais ce n'est pas le sujet.


oui alors je te comprends Phoenix, ça m'est arrivé aussi de rester un mois sans mac et ça fait très très mal. Car qui dit absence de mac dit pc et ça fait très très très mal.

Si je peux donner un conseil à toutes les personnes qui nous lisent : ayez toujours un mac de réserve, ayez toujours un deuxième mac à disposition au cas où vous devez vous séparer temporairement de votre mac principal. Même si c'est un ibook de 1ghz, ayez en un de réserve !


----------



## C'ountries (4 Avril 2009)

Moi j'ai du me séparer une semaine de mon Macbook et retourner une semaine sur un Dell portable avec Windows, ça a été la plus longue semaine de ma vie


----------



## AppleSpirit (4 Avril 2009)

mon voisin m'a donné hier son dell pour que je lui installe une clé usb wifi dessus. dès que j'ai allumé cet "ordinateur" j'ai commencé à avoir des nausées : ventilateur insupportable c'est tout juste si mes voisins ne l'entent pas (et le mur et porteur), ensuite évidemment il y a les broussailles de windaube de m. avec des messages d'erreur qui apparaissent de tous les côtés, des blocages, des ralentissements, des alertes, des alarmes, au secours rien que d'y repenser mon moral en prend un coup. 

épilogue : je le lui ai rendu et lui ai dit que je savais pas comment faire.


----------



## AppleSpirit (4 Avril 2009)

est-ce que vous êtes certains que ces vibrations dont nous parlons ne sont pas susceptibles à la longue d'endommager les éléments de l'ordinateur tels que le processeur, les circuits électroniques, etc. ?


----------



## Emmanuel94 (4 Avril 2009)

Wallace27 a dit:


> est-ce que vous êtes certains que ces vibrations dont nous parlons ne sont pas susceptibles à la longue d'endommager les éléments de l'ordinateur tels que le processeur, les circuits électroniques, etc. ?



un MB blanc ultra silencieux de 2007 contre ta bouse bruyante.... en plus je suis sympa je ne te demande pas d'argent....

j'attends sur MP .... et suis prêt à faire l'échange


----------



## AppleSpirit (4 Avril 2009)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> un MB blanc ultra silencieux de 2007 contre ta bouse bruyante.... en plus je suis sympa je ne te demande pas d'argent....
> 
> j'attends sur MP .... et suis prêt à faire l'échange


les macbook blancs ne sont sûrement pas aussi silencieux que les macbook alu (je parle pas des macbook pro). En effet, je suppose que le macbook alu doit moins chauffer que les macbook blanc (en polycarbonate), même ceux qui sont fabriqués aujourd'hui.


----------



## C'ountries (5 Avril 2009)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> un MB blanc ultra silencieux de 2007 contre ta bouse bruyante.... en plus je suis sympa je ne te demande pas d'argent....
> 
> j'attends sur MP .... et suis prêt à faire l'échange




Il n'est pas si bruyant que ça c'est juste un bruit de fond.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (5 Avril 2009)

C'ountries a dit:


> Il n'est pas si bruyant que ça c'est juste un bruit de fond.



je ne voudrai pas que de rage il abime son MBP, et le MB blanc que je propose est très silencieux, tant pis pour lui, mon offre était pourtant très attrayante ... non ?


----------



## C'ountries (5 Avril 2009)

Est-il possible qu'une mise à jour viennent régler ce problème? Car c'est pas normal qu'une si belle machine est un défaut si apparent.


----------



## Phoenix111 (5 Avril 2009)

Je ne pense pas c'est un "problème" hardware.


----------



## C'ountries (5 Avril 2009)

Mais dans les faits ce n'est pas un réel problème puiqu'il est sur tout les macbook non?


----------



## C'ountries (5 Avril 2009)

Le disque dur est un ATA, quels sont la difference avec les SATA? Un SATA pourrait être moins silencieux ou c'est justement une qualité inférieur?
Sinon quels type de disque dur SSD je pourrais prendre avec mon Macbook?
http://www.grosbill.com/4-g_skill_ssd_2_5_pouces_128_go_sata_ii-89365-informatique-2_5
Celui si conviendrait-il en termes de poids etc?
Merci.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (5 Avril 2009)

Google | Ca n'a rien à voir | un SSD SATA 2,5" | oui


----------



## AppleSpirit (7 Avril 2009)

moi j'aimerais savoir une chose. est-ce qu'en théorie le macbook pro unibody est sensé être complètement inaudible même dans un silence de plomb (p.ex. en pleine nuit dans un appartement éloigné de tout bruit de la circulation routière). En gros le macbook pro est-il sensé être aussi silencieux qu'un ibook g4 12" par exemple ?

j'aurais besoin de ce point de repère pour me régler en fait.... merci à vous


----------



## zirko (8 Avril 2009)

Mon Macbook pro fait un très léger bruit dans un environnement complètement silencieux. C'est comme un très léger souffle. Je pense que c'est normal.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (8 Avril 2009)

Tant qu'il y aura des pièces en mouvement (rapide), il y aura un bruit même infime en environnement silencieux.


----------



## MacQuébec (8 Avril 2009)

Le disque dur du MBP 17" (early 2009) de 320GB qui est fourni par Apple "gratte" et "vibre" beaucoup. Je l'ai changé pour un SSD 128 et la différence fut spectaculaire! Le MBP ne fait plus *aucun* bruit audible à plus de 50 cm! Pour entendre les fans, il faut se coller l'oreille sur l'ordi. Très bon "move"...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (8 Avril 2009)

Quand on sait composer avec 128 Go, c'est le pieds. J'attends un 256 Go "abordable"... :sleep:


----------



## r e m y (8 Avril 2009)

zirko a dit:


> Mon Macbook pro fait un très léger bruit dans un environnement complètement silencieux. C'est comme un très léger souffle. Je pense que c'est normal.


Moi ce n'est pas le disque dur qui fait le plus de bruit (à vrai dire durant la journée, je ne l'entends pas...) mais le clic du trackpad. 
Que dis-je le clic... je devrais écrire le CLOC! 

Y'a moyen de le rendre moins bruyant???


----------



## Pascal_TTH (8 Avril 2009)

Utiliser le tapotement pour cliquer !   Je crois que je n'ai jamais cliqué avec mon MBPu...

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2meyH6SF-oE&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2meyH6SF-oE&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]
Pas trop mon truc...


----------



## AppleSpirit (8 Avril 2009)

MacQuébec a dit:


> Le disque dur du MBP 17" (early 2009) de 320GB qui est fourni par Apple "gratte" et "vibre" beaucoup. Je l'ai changé pour un SSD 128 et la différence fut spectaculaire! Le MBP ne fait plus *aucun* bruit audible à plus de 50 cm! Pour entendre les fans, il faut se coller l'oreille sur l'ordi. Très bon "move"...


moi 128 gigas me suffiraient amplement ! quand tu dis que tu l'as "changé" pour un SSD, ça veut dire quoi ? est-ce que apple a accepté de te reprendre ton ancien DD en te laissant payer la différence ? ou est-ce que tu as tout bonnement acheté un DD supplémentaire ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h36 ----------

quand je regarde ce comparatif dans sa partie sur les DD, je me dis que le SSD en vaut vraiment la peine, car s'il ne fait pas de bruit du tout, il a l'air en plus sacrément plus rapide qu'un DD à 7200 tours : http://www.apple.com/chfr/xserve/performance.html


----------



## Phoenix111 (8 Avril 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3V3BGBtKqf8[/YOUTUBE]

O_O

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCkSc3MMbbE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## C'ountries (8 Avril 2009)

MacQuébec a dit:


> Le disque dur du MBP 17" (early 2009) de 320GB qui est fourni par Apple "gratte" et "vibre" beaucoup. Je l'ai changé pour un SSD 128 et la différence fut spectaculaire! Le MBP ne fait plus *aucun* bruit audible à plus de 50 cm! Pour entendre les fans, il faut se coller l'oreille sur l'ordi. Très bon "move"...



Tu as un modèle à conseiller ? 
Sinon moi 128 ça me suffirait, ensuite je sortirais du macbook la bête bruyante pour la mettre en externe. 
Est-il vrai qu'avec un disque dur SSD on peut augmenter l'autonomie?


----------



## Kiwi31 (8 Avril 2009)

Avec ce fil je commence à regretter d'avoir commandé mon macbook pro 17" avec option 7200 t... :sick: Dans tous les cas je vous tiens au courant de la bonne ou mauvaise surprise


----------



## AppleSpirit (9 Avril 2009)

Phoenix111 a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3V3BGBtKqf8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> O_O
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCkSc3MMbbE[/YOUTUBE]


phoenix je n'arrive pas à visualiser ton message, je vois que du blanc hormis deux ""....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h41 ----------

moi j'ai du nouveau : mon macbook pro alu s'est arrêté de vibrer, mais le bruit persiste.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h44 ----------




Kiwi31 a dit:


> Avec ce fil je commence à regretter d'avoir commandé mon macbook pro 17" avec option 7200 t... :sick: Dans tous les cas je vous tiens au courant de la bonne ou mauvaise surprise


rassure toi il ne fait pas ce bruit non plus  : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xICD4LhaW8Y&feature=related

mais donne nous de tes nouvelles quand tu le reçois, je suis très curieux de savoir.


----------



## Phoenix111 (9 Avril 2009)

Un modo pourrait éditer mon message?


----------



## MacQuébec (9 Avril 2009)

Wallace27 a dit:


> moi 128 gigas me suffiraient amplement ! quand tu dis que tu l'as "changé" pour un SSD, ça veut dire quoi ? est-ce que apple a accepté de te reprendre ton ancien DD en te laissant payer la différence ? ou est-ce que tu as tout bonnement acheté un DD supplémentaire ?
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h36 ----------
> 
> quand je regarde ce comparatif dans sa partie sur les DD, je me dis que le SSD en vaut vraiment la peine, car s'il ne fait pas de bruit du tout, il a l'air en plus sacrément plus rapide qu'un DD à 7200 tours : http://www.apple.com/chfr/xserve/performance.html



J'ai changé mon DD sans attendre que Apple reprenne le 320GB. Je l'ai transformé, moyennant un boitier de DD externe en disque Time Machine. Je ne pense que du positif du SSD, sauf bien entendu l'espace un peu restreint...


----------



## AppleSpirit (9 Avril 2009)

MacQuébec a dit:


> J'ai changé mon DD sans attendre que Apple reprenne le 320GB. Je l'ai transformé, moyennant un boitier de DD externe en disque Time Machine. Je ne pense que du positif du SSD, sauf bien entendu l'espace un peu restreint...


est-ce que tu dénotes une grande différence question rapidité avec le SSD ? car le 7200 tours est déjà extrêmement rapide....


----------



## MacQuébec (9 Avril 2009)

C'ountries a dit:


> Tu as un modèle à conseiller ?
> Sinon moi 128 ça me suffirait, ensuite je sortirais du macbook la bête bruyante pour la mettre en externe.
> Est-il vrai qu'avec un disque dur SSD on peut augmenter l'autonomie?



Il faut voir sur les sites des boutiques en ligne. Il en sort de plus en plus. Moi, j'ai profité d'une vente sur ce modèle:
http://www.patriotmem.com/products/detailp.jsp?prodline=4&catid=21&prodgroupid=83&id=742&type=17

Mais, je ne recommande aucun modèle en particulier... Il faut voir et acheter le modèle qui fait financièrement notre affaire 

---------- Post added at 04h43 ---------- Previous post was at 04h35 ----------




Wallace27 a dit:


> est-ce que tu dénotes une grande différence question rapidité avec le SSD ? car le 7200 tours est déjà extrêmement rapide....



Ça me semble effectivement plus rapide. Pas tellement sur les vitesses d'écriture de gros fichiers mais sur l'ouverture des applications et la manipulation de beaucoup de fichiers modestes: musique, photos etc. On dirait que le MBP se transforme en petite F1... c'est très agréable


----------



## AppleSpirit (9 Avril 2009)

MacQuébec a dit:


> Il faut voir sur les sites des boutiques en ligne. Il en sort de plus en plus. Moi, j'ai profité d'une vente sur ce modèle:
> http://www.patriotmem.com/products/detailp.jsp?prodline=4&catid=21&prodgroupid=83&id=742&type=17
> 
> Mais, je ne recommande aucun modèle en particulier... Il faut voir et acheter le modèle qui fait financièrement notre affaire
> ...


ouai effectivement ça donne envie... et question bruit je suppose que ton macbook pro est devenu totalement inaudible... ?


----------



## Kiwi31 (9 Avril 2009)

tu me rassure !  Je viens de voir que mon mac est prêt a l'expédition. Youhouuuu


----------



## MacQuébec (9 Avril 2009)

Kiwi31 a dit:


> Avec ce fil je commence à regretter d'avoir commandé mon macbook pro 17" avec option 7200 t... :sick: Dans tous les cas je vous tiens au courant de la bonne ou mauvaise surprise



Il y a un paquet de gens tout à fait satisfait du 320GB... Il ne faut pas prendre les caprices de quelques uns pour une nécessité! Je suis très sensible, beaucoup trop il me semble, au bruit ambiant lorsque j'essaie de me concentrer pour travailler. Heureusement, tous ne sont pas de même! 

---------- Post added at 04h50 ---------- Previous post was at 04h47 ----------




Wallace27 a dit:


> ouai effectivement ça donne envie... et question bruit je suppose que ton macbook pro est devenu totalement inaudible... ?



On peut dire... Sinon lorsqu'on colle l'oreille sur la machine, on entend légèrement les fans. À distance de travail normal, je n'entend rien, rien du tout...


----------



## AppleSpirit (10 Avril 2009)

est-ce que vous pensez que Apple accepterait de m'échanger le DD 7200 tours que j'ai acheté avec mon macbook pro contre un SSD moyennant la différence de prix ? ou est-ce que apple n'entre en matière qu'en cas de problèmes du matériel ?

ps j'ai mon macbook pro depuis une semaine environ


----------



## Emmanuel94 (10 Avril 2009)

Wallace27 a dit:


> est-ce que vous pensez que Apple accepterait de m'échanger le DD 7200 tours que j'ai acheté avec mon macbook pro contre un SSD moyennant la différence de prix ? ou est-ce que apple n'entre en matière qu'en cas de problèmes du matériel ?
> 
> ps j'ai mon macbook pro depuis une semaine environ



Tu as 14 jours pour changer ta machine en achetant sur l'Apple Store. Maintenant si 128 Go te suffisent .... personnellement j'en suis déjà à 195 GO sur le disque et celà sans mettre de videos (une douzaine de films pour mon fils lorsque nous voyageons)

Si tu peux attendre les SSD -vont se démocratiser très vite et atteindre des capacités énormes de type 500 GO ou TO, et vu la courbe actuelle il n'y a plus très longtemps à attendre


----------



## AppleSpirit (10 Avril 2009)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> Tu as 14 jours pour changer ta machine en achetant sur l'Apple Store. Maintenant si 128 Go te suffisent .... personnellement j'en suis déjà à 195 GO sur le disque et celà sans mettre de videos (une douzaine de films pour mon fils lorsque nous voyageons)
> 
> Si tu peux attendre les SSD -vont se démocratiser très vite et atteindre des capacités énormes de type 500 GO ou TO, et vu la courbe actuelle il n'y a plus très longtemps à attendre


mais en fait moi je ne veux pas changer ma machine, je veux changer uniquement le disque dur.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h39 ----------

si je change moi-même le disque dur, est-ce que ma garantie de 1 an reste valable ? (vu que j'aurai ouvert l'ordinateur...)

moi ça me saoule ce bruit c'est tout de même incroyable qu'avec une machine à 2'000 euros on doive encore se taper un bourdonnement pareil


----------



## MacQuébec (10 Avril 2009)

Wallace27 a dit:


> mais en fait moi je ne veux pas changer ma machine, je veux changer uniquement le disque dur.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h39 ----------
> 
> ...



C'est tout à fait possible de changer soi-même son disque dur et la garantie reste valide. C'est ce que j'ai fait, et sans aucun problème. Cependant, ça me surprendrait beaucoup qu'Apple accepte l'échange de DD. D'habitude, ils ne sont guère flexible sur ce genre de tractation... Enfin, ça ne coûte rien d'essayer!


----------



## C'ountries (10 Avril 2009)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> Si tu peux attendre les SSD -vont se démocratiser très vite et atteindre des capacités énormes de type 500 GO ou TO, et vu la courbe actuelle il n'y a plus très longtemps à attendre


C'est pour ça qu'il vaut mieux attendre 6 mois pour avoir un 128 Go a même pas 100 euros.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (10 Avril 2009)

J'ai un GROS doute.


----------



## C'ountries (10 Avril 2009)

Après on peut rien deviner mais bon je doutes que ce soit la meilleure période pour acheter un SSD


----------



## MacQuébec (11 Avril 2009)

C'ountries a dit:


> Après on peut rien deviner mais bon je doutes que ce soit la meilleure période pour acheter un SSD



Juste comme ça... En informatique, ce n'est jamais le temps d'acheter... Il faut cinq ans pour qu'une technologie connaisse son prix, à peu près, le plus bas, mais... alors, il y a quelque chose de mieux... à beaucoup plus cher...


----------



## C'ountries (11 Avril 2009)

Oui puis quand tu sors du magasin avec ton ordinateur tout neuf il est presque deja démodé...
Donc rien est sur mais pour les plus petit budget autant attendre un tout petit peu que les prix deviennent "convenable"


----------



## MacQuébec (11 Avril 2009)

C'ountries a dit:


> Oui puis quand tu sors du magasin avec ton ordinateur tout neuf il est presque deja démodé...
> Donc rien est sur mais pour les plus petit budget autant attendre un tout petit peu que les prix deviennent "convenable"



C'est tout à fait certain.


----------



## AppleSpirit (13 Avril 2009)

j'ai trouvé une petite astuce très très facile. j'ai mis un journal sous mon macbook pro. résultat : le bruit dont nous parlons est divisé par deux. avec cette petite combine je n'entends plus de bruit de vibrations. la seule chose que je continue à entendre c'est le fameux léger souffle du DD. 

voilà la seule crainte que j'ai c'est que le journal en question ne s'enflamme pas lorsque je ferai chauffer mon mac !


----------



## claud (13 Avril 2009)

Pour les vibrations dont certains parlent c'est effectivement sans doute des problèmes de 
"résonnance" avec le support.Mais pas toujours.
5400 ou 7200 tr/mn ça ne doit pas entrer en résonnance avec un ordinateur bien conçu.
Mais avec un objet contigu c'est possible.

Ainsi sur ma table (avec un plateau en verre) le MBP ne vibre pas du tout et est très
silencieux mais mes deux DDE vibrent sauf si je les pose sur un botin de téléphone
bien épais.

C'est un phénomène bien connu des appareils électriques avec des pièces tournantes
ou des transfos.


----------



## Faboulous (13 Avril 2009)

Bonjour,

Cela fait 2 jours que je suis attentivement ce fil de discussion, car j'ai aussi le même problème de vibrations et souffle du disque dur (Hitachi 320GO @ 7200 tr/min).

J'ai appelé Apple pour leur fait état de mon problème. Le gars m'a dit d'essayer de faire un reset du SMC. Malheureusement,  pour moi, ce fut sans succès... 

Donc, vu que nous sommes en période pasquale, je vai passer demain matin dans un centre de maintenance agrée.

Je vous tiens au courant!


----------



## AppleSpirit (13 Avril 2009)

Faboulous a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Cela fait 2 jours que je suis attentivement ce fil de discussion, car j'ai aussi le même problème de vibrations et souffle du disque dur (Hitachi 320GO @ 7200 tr/min).
> 
> ...


oui tiens nous au courant. c'est très très volontiers. merci 

mais avant essaie voir de mettre un simple journal sous ton macbook pro et dis moi ce que ça donne...


----------



## Faboulous (13 Avril 2009)

Effectivement ça diminue les vibrations. C'est déjà ça de gagné pour mes oreilles!! 

En plus, je viens de remarquer que si je pose le MBP sur mon bureau sur mon sous-main, je ressent et entend plus les vibrations que si je le pose juste à côté, sur le bois...


----------



## claud (13 Avril 2009)

À mon avis s'il vibre quand tu le tiens dans les mains c'est qu'il y a un défaut de fabrication...


----------



## AppleSpirit (13 Avril 2009)

le mien ne vibre pas quand je le tiens dans les mains en tout cas.


----------



## claud (13 Avril 2009)

très bon signe : le matos est OK


----------



## Faboulous (13 Avril 2009)

moi n'ont plus le mien ne vibre pas quand je le tiens dans mes mains. Sauf du côté droite de la machine où se situe le disque dur...

Bref, je verrai demain ce qu'il en est!


----------



## Kiwi31 (14 Avril 2009)

Recu ce matin, mon MBP 17" 2,66 dd 320 Go 7200t est un pur bonheur ! Prévu avec un Fujitsu il m'a été livré avec Seagate Momentus  !!! Aucun bruit ni vibration à noter ! Je suis vraiment ravi !


----------



## MacQuébec (14 Avril 2009)

Kiwi31 a dit:


> Recu ce matin, mon MBP 17" 2,66 dd 320 Go 7200t est un pur bonheur ! Prévu avec un Fujitsu il m'a été livré avec Seagate Momentus  !!! Aucun bruit ni vibration à noter ! Je suis vraiment ravi !



Chanceux, car le Momentus est considéré comme un des meilleurs DD du moment...


----------



## AppleSpirit (14 Avril 2009)

Kiwi31 a dit:


> Recu ce matin, mon MBP 17" 2,66 dd 320 Go 7200t est un pur bonheur ! Prévu avec un Fujitsu il m'a été livré avec Seagate Momentus  !!! Aucun bruit ni vibration à noter ! Je suis vraiment ravi !


mais tu n'entends même pas un petit souffle ? tu ne vas pas me dire qu'il est aussi silencieux qu'un macbook blanc 2009 tout de même ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (14 Avril 2009)

Kiwi31 a dit:


> Recu ce matin, mon MBP 17" 2,66 dd 320 Go 7200t est un pur bonheur ! Prévu avec un Fujitsu il m'a été livré avec Seagate Momentus  !!! Aucun bruit ni vibration à noter ! Je suis vraiment ravi !



C'est bien si Apple se met à monter autre chose que les daubes habituelles de chez Hitachi, Fujistu et Toshiba.


----------



## Kiwi31 (14 Avril 2009)

Wallace27 a dit:


> mais tu n'entends même pas un petit souffle ? tu ne vas pas me dire qu'il est aussi silencieux qu'un macbook blanc 2009 tout de même ?



Au risque de te décevoir je n'entends rien du tout !!! :rateau: il est top :love:


----------



## AppleSpirit (14 Avril 2009)

Kiwi31 a dit:


> Au risque de te décevoir je n'entends rien du tout !!! :rateau: il est top :love:


tu dois bien entendre un léger souffle quand-même. si ça se trouve ton appartement est bruyant, t'as la circulation routière sous la fenêtre ?


----------



## Kiwi31 (14 Avril 2009)

Wallace27 a dit:


> tu dois bien entendre un léger souffle quand-même. si ça se trouve ton appartement est bruyant, t'as la circulation routière sous la fenêtre ?



ben écoute je vais peut etre consulter un orl :rateau:


----------



## MacQuébec (15 Avril 2009)

Wallace27 a dit:


> tu dois bien entendre un léger souffle quand-même. si ça se trouve ton appartement est bruyant, t'as la circulation routière sous la fenêtre ?



selon http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductReview.aspx?Item=N82E16822148336 

entre autre, car les bonnes références à ce DD sont légions sur la toile, les utilisateurs semblent vraiment apprécier le Momentus. Remarque, je n'ai pas ce DD installé sur ma machine!


----------



## Phoenix111 (15 Avril 2009)

J'ai un Momentus 7200.3 250Gb sur la mienne.
J'ai des vibrations (assez minimes par rapport à ce que j'ai déjà eu),
par contre le souffle est quand même bien présent, plus que sur un hitachi 5400tpm 320Gb.


----------



## MacQuébec (15 Avril 2009)

Le 5400 est peut-être la solution à la vibration et au souffle pour ceux qui ne veulent pas un SSD (que ce soit à cause du prix ou de l'espace disponible.)


----------



## Faboulous (16 Avril 2009)

Kiwi31 a dit:


> Recu ce matin, mon MBP 17" 2,66 dd 320 Go 7200t est un pur bonheur ! Prévu avec un Fujitsu il m'a été livré avec Seagate Momentus  !!! Aucun bruit ni vibration à noter ! Je suis vraiment ravi !




Tu peux me dire comment tu as pu te faire livré un DD Seagate avec ton MBP? Car avec Apple c'est sois du Fujitsu ou du Hitachi?! :mouais:


----------



## Kiwi31 (16 Avril 2009)

Faboulous a dit:


> Tu peux me dire comment tu as pu te faire livré un DD Seagate avec ton MBP? Car avec Apple c'est sois du Fujitsu ou du Hitachi?! :mouais:



Je n'ai rien fait de particulier si ce n'est le commander avec le CE de ma boite.


----------



## Sqee8lzh (16 Avril 2009)

Si je ne m'abuse, il me semble que j'ai déjà lu quelques témoignages comme quoi quelques Macbooks avaient été livrés avec des HDD Seagate...


----------



## Phoenix111 (19 Avril 2009)

Tu lis 5 messages au dessus et tu as un témoignage.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (19 Avril 2009)

MacQuébec a dit:


> selon http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductReview.aspx?Item=N82E16822148336
> 
> entre autre, car les bonnes références à ce DD sont légions sur la toile, les utilisateurs semblent vraiment apprécier le Momentus. Remarque, je n'ai pas ce DD installé sur ma machine!



http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductReview.aspx?Item=N82E16822136280
Encore plus apprécié 79% sur plus de 400 avis. 

Par contre, le 7200.4 est assez critiqué pour ses performances...


----------



## MacQuébec (20 Avril 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductReview.aspx?Item=N82E16822136280
> Encore plus apprécié 79% sur plus de 400 avis.
> 
> Par contre, le 7200.4 est assez critiqué pour ses performances...



C'est dommage pour le 7200.4. Peut-être que les critiques s'amélioreront car  le 
http://www.seagate.com/ww/v/index.jsp?locale=en-US&name=st9500420asg-momentus-7200.4-sata-gf-500-gb-hd&vgnextoid=3a07bfafecadd110VgnVCM100000f5ee0a0aRCRD&vgnextchannel=819a2c74f15dd110VgnVCM100000f5ee0a0aRCRD&reqPage=Model

est prometteur. Avoir 500GB sous le capot peut être intéressant pour plusieurs


----------



## raphamagic14 (20 Avril 2009)

Donc pour quelqu'un'un qui pense acheter un MBP 17" prochainement vous me conseillez le 5400 plutôt que le 7200 ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (20 Avril 2009)

MacQuébec a dit:


> C'est dommage pour le 7200.4. Peut-être que les critiques s'amélioreront car  le
> http://www.seagate.com/ww/v/index.j...15dd110VgnVCM100000f5ee0a0aRCRD&reqPage=Model
> 
> est prometteur. Avoir 500GB sous le capot peut être intéressant pour plusieurs




C'est justement le 7200.4 - le 500 Go 7200 rpm - qui est la cible de critiques. Le temps d'accès est très élevé. Plus élevé que sur certains 5400 rpm...


----------



## MacQuébec (20 Avril 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> C'est justement le 7200.4 - le 500 Go 7200 rpm - qui est la cible de critiques. Le temps d'accès est très élevé. Plus élevé que sur certains 5400 rpm...



Oui, c'est justement de ce disque que je parlais. Les ingénieurs de Seagate ne dormiront peut-être pas sur la job et une révision du disque pourrait solutionner les problèmes d'accès... 

Enfin, c'est à souhaiter. Il est carrément anormal qu'un 7200 ne soit pas substantiellement plus rapide qu'un 5400 sur l'accès. :mouais:

---------- Post added at 11h06 ---------- Previous post was at 11h00 ----------




raphamagic14 a dit:


> Donc pour quelqu'un'un qui pense acheter un MBP 17" prochainement vous me conseillez le 5400 plutôt que le 7200 ?



Pas forcément, quand l'ordre des choses est respectée, un 7200 actualisera davantage le potentiel du 17" qu'un 5400. Mais la qualité des divers DD étant ce qu'elle est: fort inégale, dans certain cas, l'achat d'un 5400 pourrait être avantageux. Cependant, ce ne serait certainement pas mon premier choix!

Un regard vers les versions 7200 du WD Scorpio Black ou encore le Momentus de Seagate qui demeure fort apprécié est sûrement souhaitable.

Quant aux DD embarqués d'origine sur les MPB, ils ne semblent guère faire l'unanimité...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (20 Avril 2009)

Depuis le Momentus 7200.2 de 200 Go, Seagate n'a fait qu'allonger le temps d'accès. Je ne crois pas qu'ils arriveront à faire avec le 500 Go ce qu'ils n'ont pas réussi à faire avec le 320 Go. L'augmentation du temps d'accès des Seagate s'observe aussi dans les Barracuda.


----------



## AppleSpirit (21 Avril 2009)

Est-il vrai que les SSD ont une durée de vie très limitée ? Bien plus courte que la vie d'un ordinateur ? D'après wikipedia on ne peut y inscrire des données qu'un nombre de fois très limité...


----------



## MacQuébec (21 Avril 2009)

Wallace27 a dit:


> Est-il vrai que les SSD ont une durée de vie très limitée ? Bien plus courte que la vie d'un ordinateur ? D'après wikipedia on ne peut y inscrire des données qu'un nombre de fois très limité...



Les discours à ce sujet sont très partagés. Cependant, cette réalité est de moins en moins présente sur les "reviews". De  là à croire que la chose s'arrange...

Cependant, sur le site de Corsair:
http://www.corsairmemory.com/products/ssd/default.aspx
on peut voir l'exceptionnelle longévité qu'il prédise pour leur SSD. 

Aussi, ce "review" ne mentionne pas de faiblesse de ce côté pour les SSD 2gen.
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/949/1/
Il peut demeurer néanmoins une sensibilité des SSD au nombre d'écriture...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (21 Avril 2009)

Les mémoires NAND ont une durée de vie limitée, ce n'est absolument pas un secret ni un invention. C'est précisé dans les caractéristiques des puces sur les sites de constructeurs de puces.


Ils ne sont pas méchants chez Corsair !  Pourquoi pas 150 ans ?


----------



## MacQuébec (21 Avril 2009)

Mais alors que la durée de vie était nettement mis en évidence il y a un an encore, on voit de moins en moins de référence à celle-ci. Il est certain que la durée de vie est limitée, mais à combien de temps? La notification de Corsair ne veut-elle rien dire?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (22 Avril 2009)

Ça dépend des articles et des sites... Les plus scrupuleux signalent à chaque fois l'usure. Pour des puces MLC, ce serait de l'ordre de 10 000 cycles contre 100 000 pour les SLC. 

Après tout dépend de l'usage... Si on utilise à peine le SSD une heure par jour pour des tâches légères ou s'il sert 12 heures par jour en usage intensif. Une étude donnait dans les 5 à 8 ans pour une utilisation réaliste. 

A mettre en parallèle avec un disque dur : que vaut encore un disque dur qui a 5 ans (par rapport à son prix de lancement) et quelles sont ses performances à côté d'un modèle contemporain ? Dans 5 ans, les SSD seront bon marché et les modèles actuels complètement dépassés.


----------



## MacQuébec (22 Avril 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Ça dépend des articles et des sites... Les plus scrupuleux signalent à chaque fois l'usure. Pour des puces MLC, ce serait de l'ordre de 10 000 cycles contre 100 000 pour les SLC.
> 
> Après tout dépend de l'usage... Si on utilise à peine le SSD une heure par jour pour des tâches légères ou s'il sert 12 heures par jour en usage intensif. Une étude donnait dans les 5 à 8 ans pour une utilisation réaliste.
> 
> A mettre en parallèle avec un disque dur : que vaut encore un disque dur qui a 5 ans (par rapport à son prix de lancement) et quelles sont ses performances à côté d'un modèle contemporain ? Dans 5 ans, les SSD seront bon marché et les modèles actuels complètement dépassés.



Si on fait le parallèle avec des DD standards, il n'y aurait plus de contre indication au SSD. 5 à 8 ans, c'est déjà plus long que la pérennité moyenne des DD conventionnels. En tout cas, pour les miens...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (22 Avril 2009)

Je suis dans le même cas que toi. En général, j'ai revendu le matériel informatique avant la fin de sa garantie...


----------



## raphamagic14 (23 Avril 2009)

Bon, j'aimerais l'avis de personne qui ont le nouveau MBP en 17" avec un disque dur 7200.
J'aimerais savoir si ils entendaient le bruit désagréable du DD comme certains l'ont signalé ...


----------



## MacQuébec (23 Avril 2009)

raphamagic14 a dit:


> Bon, j'aimerais l'avis de personne qui ont le nouveau MBP en 17" avec un disque dur 7200.
> J'aimerais savoir si ils entendaient le bruit désagréable du DD comme certains l'ont signalé ...



Oui, je l'entendais et c'est une des raisons qui m'a fait installer un SSD à la place. Cependant, je dois avouer que je suis particulièrement sensible au bruit provenant de mes machines. Presque maniaque!  Le soufflement du DD d'origine n'est pas très prononcé, (dans un environnement de travail qui n'est pas parfaitement silencieux, je ne l'entendais pas) mais suffisant pour que je le change. Maintenant, avec un SSD, le 17 est parfaitement silencieux.


----------



## Kiwi31 (23 Avril 2009)

raphamagic14 a dit:


> Bon, j'aimerais l'avis de personne qui ont le nouveau MBP en 17" avec un disque dur 7200.
> J'aimerais savoir si ils entendaient le bruit désagréable du DD comme certains l'ont signalé ...



Pour ma part je n'entends qu'un léger souffle et un léger grattage si je colle l'oreille. Il faut préciser que j'ai eu la chance d'avoir un momentus a la place d'un fujistu.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (23 Avril 2009)

Un Fujitsu ne doit pas faire bcp de bruit mais il ne doit pas avancer des masses non plus...


----------



## raphamagic14 (24 Avril 2009)

Ah OK, et donc  y a pas moyen de savoir de quelle marque sera le DD installé, parce que si il me m'installe un 7200 d'une marque Libano Portugaise ... autant prendre un 5200 ...


----------



## Dr.Slump (24 Avril 2009)

J'ai reçu mon mbp 17" hier, il est vraiment terrible, l'écran matte est magnifique 

En ce qui concerne les vibrations et bruits du disque dur, je n'ai pas de problème, je le trouve même assez silencieux. C'est un hitachi 7200tr.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (24 Avril 2009)

raphamagic14 a dit:


> Ah OK, et donc  y a pas moyen de savoir de quelle marque sera le DD installé, parce que si il me m'installe un 7200 d'une marque Libano Portugaise ... autant prendre un 5200 ...




Question marque, c'est assez limité. Apple monte en général de l'Hitachi mais dernièrement, certains ont reçu un Seagate (plus performant). On trouve aussi des Fujitsu et des Toshiba surtout en 5400 rpm. Personne à ma connaissance n'a encore eu un Western Digital d'origine. 

PS : En libano-portugais, on peut dire que c'est Fujitsu et Toshiba...  Ils sont heureusement aussi silencieux que lents... Les autres marques sont correctes en termes de performances.


----------



## cameleone (29 Avril 2009)

J'ai commandé mon MBP 17" avec le 320 Go / 7200 tr/min, et c'est bien un Seagate qui est installé, celui-ci pour être précis. Très silencieux, aucune vibration...


----------



## MacQuébec (29 Avril 2009)

cameleone a dit:


> J'ai commandé mon MBP 17" avec le 320 Go / 7200 tr/min, et c'est bien un Seagate qui est installé, celui-ci pour être précis. Très silencieux, aucune vibration...



Le Seagate Momentus 7200.3 est plébiscité de toute part...


----------



## AppleSpirit (29 Avril 2009)

Si le Seagate est à ce point silencieux, j'ai meilleur temps de m'en acheter un alors. Il est apparemment dans les 85 euros.... à savoir largement moins cher qu'un SSD... !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h53 ----------

Est-ce que vous savez ce que c'est comme marque le disque dur vendu avec un macbook pro sur l'applestore ? c'est juste marqué ata serial et on sait rien de plus. et au téléphone ils m'ont dit qu'ils ne communiquaient rien à ce sujet !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h12 ----------

Si jamais, j'ai téléphoné chez un revendeur apple et je lui ai demandé s'ils vendaient des DD pour macbook pro totalement insonores. Il m'a dit que ça n'existait pas !

et il m'a dit que c'était connu que les DD à 7200 tours étaient bruyants sur les portables et qu'ils consommaient un peu plus de batterie... Et il m'a dit également que c'était normal qu'il y a ait une petite vibration (puisqu'il tourne quand-même à 7200 tours). 

Et j'en ai profité pour savoir un peu ce qu'il en était de la durée de vie d'un SSD. Alors surprise un SSD a une plus grande durée de vie qu'un disque dur mécanique. Il m'a dit dans les 15 ans !! Et une capacité de 12'000 passes (énorme d'après le vendeur). Et évidemment ce type de DD ne fait aucun bruit, c'est les mêmes que sur un ipod par exemple...

Que je regrette de ne pas avoir commandé un SSD avec mon macbook pro lors de ma commande sur l'apple store !


----------



## MacQuébec (29 Avril 2009)

Il sera toujours temps de changer dans quelques mois. D'ici là, le prix des SSD baissera. Qui sait, tu pourras peut-être avoir le 256 GB au prix du 128 GB


----------



## r e m y (29 Avril 2009)

Et comment il sait qu'un SSD tient 15 ans??? 

Juste au passage, actuellement les SSD ont des performances qui baissent avec l'usage. La faute en est que pour réécrire sur une zone déjà écrite, sur ce type de mémoire, il faut effacer la zone pour pouvoir la réécrire. 

Or pour l'instant le système d'exploitation utilise les SSD comme des disques normaux. Donc quand on efface un fichier, il se contente de le supprimer de la table des fichiers, mais le fichier n'est pas  vraiment effacé. Quand le système va vouloir réécrire quelque chose à cet emplacement, il va perdre du temps car il devra effacer (ce qui est inutile sur un disque normal) puis réécrire .

POur éviter cette dégradation de performance, il va falloir que les sytèmes d'exploitation soient mis à jour pour effacer effectivement les fichiers qu'on supprime, soit à chaque suppression, soit en temps masqué, quand le disque n'est pas sollicité par exemple, ou au démarrage, ou... en effaçant les zones qui ont été déclarées disponibles (mais comporte encore des données), et en évitant d'écrire dans ces zones tant qu'elles n'ont pas été "nettoyées".

Donc les SSD ce n'est pas encore la solution parfaite! (mais on s'en approche...)


----------



## AppleSpirit (30 Avril 2009)

Peut-être que Leopard Snow résoudra ce problème des SSD....


----------



## C'ountries (1 Mai 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> PS : En libano-portugais, on peut dire que c'est Fujitsu et Toshiba...  Ils sont heureusement aussi silencieux que lents... Les autres marques sont correctes en termes de performances.


J'ai un Fujitsu, est-il possible qu'en changeant simplement la marque du disque dur (sans passer en SSD) le bruit s'atténue ?


----------



## MacQuébec (1 Mai 2009)

C'ountries a dit:


> J'ai un Fujitsu, est-il possible qu'en changeant simplement la marque du disque dur (sans passer en SSD) le bruit s'atténue ?



Oui, chaque DD porte sa signature vitesse écriture/lecture vs le bruit. Il y a même des différences entre différents lots d'un même produit. C'est pour ça qu'il faut regarder les reviews...


----------



## C'ountries (1 Mai 2009)

Mais le problème c'est que en commandant je ne pourrais jamais être sur que le disque dur en question est plus silencieux que celui que j'ai actuellement.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (1 Mai 2009)

C'ountries a dit:


> J'ai un Fujitsu, est-il possible qu'en changeant simplement la marque du disque dur (sans passer en SSD) le bruit s'atténue ?



Un Fujistsu qui fait du bruit !? C'est rare. Ils ne sont généralement pas rapides mais discrets. 
C'est un 7200 rpm ? L'augmentation des capacités des disques durs, surtout dernièrement, s'est accompagnée d'un niveau sonore significativement plus élevé...


----------



## streekff28 (2 Mai 2009)

Salut voila moi sur mon mac j'ai un hitachi 7200 et vibrations je n'en ai pas et pour le souffle il est presque inaudible si il n'y a pas un seule bruit au tour de moi je l'entends par contre moi j'ai limpression que ca vient du coté gauche et non droit est ce normal


----------



## C'ountries (2 Mai 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Un Fujistsu qui fait du bruit !? C'est rare. Ils ne sont généralement pas rapides mais discrets.
> C'est un 7200 rpm ? L'augmentation des capacités des disques durs, surtout dernièrement, s'est accompagnée d'un niveau sonore significativement plus élevé...


Non un 5400 et pourtant j'ai quand même un léger souffle


----------



## mactof (3 Mai 2009)

bonjour tout le monde!
ancien utilisateur de pc, je viens de franchir le pas, je viens d'avoir un macbook pro unibody 2,4Ghz avec 2 Go de RAM et je suis bluffé de cette machine et de son systeme d'exploitation.
en revanche j'ai remarqué un petit souci ( si c'en est un ), je suis équipé d'un dd de 250Go a 5400tr/m HITACHI, et lorsque je fais du traitement de texte (g constaté le probleme pour le moment qu'avec cette apllication), en posant ma main droite a droite du touchpad je sent des vibrations et en étant légerement en appui cela fais du bruit, comme si la coque du mbp touché le dd. 
mes questions sont :
- avez vous constatez ce phénomène?
- que doit je faire? ( appeler SAV?, le démonter?,...)
Merci d'avance


----------



## Pascal_TTH (3 Mai 2009)

oui
rien


----------



## mactof (3 Mai 2009)

ok merci, c'est un "probleme" normal, dû surement a la coque en alu et au faible espace entre celle-si et le dd.
maintenant je voudrais savoir si sur mon macbook pro ( dd 250Go/5400trs) je peux installer à la place de mon dd un disque ssd?


----------



## AppleSpirit (3 Mai 2009)

mactof a dit:


> bonjour tout le monde!
> ancien utilisateur de pc, je viens de franchir le pas, je viens d'avoir un macbook pro unibody 2,4Ghz avec 2 Go de RAM et je suis bluffé de cette machine et de son systeme d'exploitation.
> en revanche j'ai remarqué un petit souci ( si c'en est un ), je suis équipé d'un dd de 250Go a 5400tr/m HITACHI, et lorsque je fais du traitement de texte (g constaté le probleme pour le moment qu'avec cette apllication), en posant ma main droite a droite du touchpad je sent des vibrations et en étant légerement en appui cela fais du bruit, comme si la coque du mbp touché le dd.
> mes questions sont :
> ...


Rassure toi, tout est normal. Je tiens à te féliciter pour deux choses. 

Premièrement tu as fait le choix d'arrêter de flageller ton existence avec un pc et son corollaire windows. Tu ne peux même pas imaginer à quel point cette décision te sera bénéfique. En peu de mots et pour faire une brève métaphore, c'est comme si tu sortais d'un état de désordre mental total, d'une névrose dans laquelle tu étais la victime de tocs, de phobies et de persécutions en tout genre pour entrer dans un monde de quiétude, d'ordre, de sobriété, de clarté d'esprit et de stabilité. Selon ma conviction la plus sincère, tu es passé de l'ombre à la lumière. 

Deuxièmement je te félicite pour avoir acheté une des machines les plus belles qui soient. Le macbook pro alu est une véritable oeuvre d'art. Tu pourrais même te borner à le regarder sans l'allumer que tu en aurais pour ton argent.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h21 ----------




mactof a dit:


> ok merci, c'est un "probleme" normal, dû surement a la coque en alu et au faible espace entre celle-si et le dd.
> maintenant je voudrais savoir si sur mon macbook pro ( dd 250Go/5400trs) je peux installer à la place de mon dd un disque ssd?


Oui tu peux y installer un SSD, mais regarde un peu les posts de ce fil, tu verras que beaucoup conseillent d'attendre que le prix des SSD ne baisse.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (3 Mai 2009)

mactof a dit:


> ok merci, c'est un "probleme" normal, dû surement a la coque en alu et au faible espace entre celle-si et le dd.
> maintenant je voudrais savoir si sur mon macbook pro ( dd 250Go/5400trs) je peux installer à la place de mon dd un disque ssd?




oui




..


----------



## mactof (3 Mai 2009)

tout d'abord merci a vous pour vos réponse rapide, et surtout votre gentillesse!!!! ce qui n'est pas le cas sur tout les forum notamment les forums Pc!! ca fait plaisir
de plus pour répondre a wallace, merci pour t félicitations, mais dit toi que d que j'ai recu "mon oeuvre d'art" mbp unibody, et d que je l'ai utilisé pour la première fois, ma réaction a été wouahh
ca existe!! ce n'est pas une légende! et là je m'suis rendu compte ke j'avé perdu toutes ses années sur pc tout ca pour de fausse rumeur du monde pciste:
 -mac c tro cher ( pas vrai on en a pour notre argent!!, qualité + performance)
- quand t'achète mac fo tout prendre mac: encore un truc archi faux mon mpb est compatible avec tout mes accessoires et periph de mon ancien ére
- incompatibilité entre un ordi win*** et un ordi mac os: encore un truc faux, g encore un pc portable win ( pour ma copine, pas assez d'argent pour acheter 2 apple lol) qui est en réseaux avec mon mbp et ca marche nikel le partage de fichiers
 bref aujourd'hui je me dit qu'on ma raconté que d conneries sur le monde apple surement par jalousie
Mais cela fait une semaine et demi que je suis sous mac osx (p'tit jeuno lol) que g envie de virer tout ce ki é "pc" et de mettre du mac os à la maison, j'croi ke g chopé le virus lol
en tout k encore une fois merci à vous!!!


----------



## AppleSpirit (3 Mai 2009)

totalement d'accord avec toi mactof. 
ok pour ta copine qui est encore sous pc... mais je veux juste signaler que je comprends cette envie de virer des alentours tout ce qui est pc. En effet, moi, dans mon entourage j'ai fortement insisté pour qu'ils s'achètent des mac. Que ce soit mon voisin qui souvent me demandait de l'aide, mes parents, ma soeur, etc. La logique pour moi était de me dire qu'une fois qu'ils seraient sous mac je me casserais moins la tête à les dépanner car avec leurs pc à chaque fois je perdais une demi-journée pour résoudre leurs petits problèmes. 

Mais je me trompais : maintenant que je les ai endoctrinés et qu'ils ont tous un macbook, je ne me prends pas moins la tête pour les dépanner. En effet, depuis qu'ils ont un mac ils ne m'appellent même plus.


----------



## mactof (3 Mai 2009)

pour moi c comme un renaissance d'etre passé sur mac
est ce que votre macbook unibody ou pro unibody, lorsqu'il est en charge, vous ressentez comme de l'electricité statique ( tout doux ) quand vous passer votre main sur la coque?


----------



## AppleSpirit (3 Mai 2009)

pour l'électricité statique je ne sais pas  je ne perçois rien. Mais tu me fais rire avec ces petits détails  mais c'est bien je vois que comme tout mac user digne de ce nom toi aussi tu deviens maniaque !


----------



## mactof (4 Mai 2009)

bin en fait je le trouve tellement abouti ce mbp que je me di c pas possible ca n'existe pas le parfait, donc du coup je remarque des petites choses par ci par la lol


----------



## rizoto (4 Mai 2009)

mactof a dit:


> pour moi c comme un renaissance d'etre passé sur mac
> est ce que votre macbook unibody ou pro unibody, lorsqu'il est en charge, vous ressentez comme de l'electricité statique ( tout doux ) quand vous passer votre main sur la coque?



C'est tu ressens de l'electricite statique, c'est que tu n'uilises pas la prise "male" equipee d'une terre (Sur ton chargeur) ou que ton installation electrique n'est pas aux normes


----------



## Musca (4 Mai 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

J'envisage de laisser tomber mon macbook air (léger, trèèèès léger), pour un macbook pro 17" 2,93 GHz, et après avoir hésité entre le 15" et le 17", le glossy ou le anti-glare, je suis assez hésitant concernant le disque dur à prendre pour la bête.

J'étais prêt à opter pour le 7200 tours en option proposé par l'apple store, mais ce thread
m'a fait un peu flipper, sachant qu'au début j'étais prêt à mettre 700 euros de plus pour avoir la paix niveau bruit/vibration/chaleur avec un SSD (avant de me rendre compte que c'était de l'inconscience).

Le 7200 tours d'origine est-il vraiment si mauvais que ça ? Ou alors vaudrait-il mieux rester au 5400 tours et pénaliser le système pour être tranquille ? Qu'en est-il des derniers Seagate et WD à ce niveau (performances mises à part) ?


----------



## cameleone (4 Mai 2009)

Musca a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'envisage de laisser tomber mon macbook air (léger, trèèèès léger), pour un macbook pro 17" 2,93 GHz, et après avoir hésité entre le 15" et le 17", le glossy ou le anti-glare, je suis assez hésitant concernant le disque dur à prendre pour la bête.
> 
> ...



Je ne peux que répéter ce que j'ai dit plus haut : j'ai le 320 Go - 7200 trs/min dans mon MBP 17" (c'est un Seagate Momentus), j'en suis très satisfait : très peu bruyant, pas de vibrations perçues...


----------



## Musca (4 Mai 2009)

Très bien, je pense que je vais opter pour cette solution.

Un revendeur agréée Apple pourra-t-il me fournir le HDD et me faire le bricolage associé (je ne m'y connais assez peu) ? Ou ai-je plutôt intérêt à le commander et à le faire installer ensuite ?


----------



## cameleone (4 Mai 2009)

Musca a dit:


> Très bien, je pense que je vais opter pour cette solution.
> 
> Un revendeur agréée Apple pourra-t-il me fournir le HDD et me faire le bricolage associé (je ne m'y connais assez peu) ? Ou ai-je plutôt intérêt à le commander et à le faire installer ensuite ?



Un revendeur agréé Apple pourra directement te commander le MBP avec le 7200 Trs/min, il n'y aura aucune installation à faire, il te sera livré comme ça (montage du disque en usine).


----------



## Musca (4 Mai 2009)

Le truc étant que via mon école j'ai 12% sur l'apple store. 
C'est d'ailleurs curieux que seul le revendeur puisse commander un DD différent.


----------



## cameleone (4 Mai 2009)

Musca a dit:


> Le truc étant que via mon école j'ai 12% sur l'apple store.
> C'est d'ailleurs curieux que seul le revendeur puisse commander un DD différent.



Bah non, bien sûr : tu peux commander sur l'Apple Store en ligne, via ton école, disposer de la réduction et commander le disque dur à 7200 trs/min !


----------



## Musca (4 Mai 2009)

Ha bon ! J'ai mal compris alors. Le DD 7200 tours du macbook pro 17" est le Seagate Momentus (j'ai cru lire Hitachi) ? Parce que si c'est le cas tout le reste du fil tranche avec ton expérience... Et moi je ne sais plus ce que je dois prendre.


----------



## cameleone (4 Mai 2009)

Musca a dit:


> Ha bon ! J'ai mal compris alors. Le DD 7200 tours du macbook pro 17" est le Seagate Momentus (j'ai cru lire Hitachi) ? Parce que si c'est le cas tout le reste du fil tranche avec ton expérience... Et moi je ne sais plus ce que je dois prendre.



Moi j'ai eu le Seagate. D'autres semblent avoir eu le Hitachi... 

Bah, de toutes façons, pour l'instant, le 17 pouces avec le hdd en 7200 semble souffrir de pénurie, délais de livraison à rallonge...:rateau:


----------



## Musca (4 Mai 2009)

Les délais de livraison viennent de passer de 7 jours à 5 pour ma configuration, donc à priori ça va mieux au niveau de la pénurie. Je vais commander le 7200 en croisant les doigts pour avoir le Seagate, sinon je le changerait (s'il est vraiment trop bruyant).

Petite question HS, le proc à 2,93GHz vaut-il vraiment le coût ?


----------



## MacQuébec (5 Mai 2009)

Musca a dit:


> Les délais de livraison viennent de passer de 7 jours à 5 pour ma configuration, donc à priori ça va mieux au niveau de la pénurie. Je vais commander le 7200 en croisant les doigts pour avoir le Seagate, sinon je le changerait (s'il est vraiment trop bruyant).
> 
> Petite question HS, le proc à 2,93GHz vaut-il vraiment le coût ?




Ça dépend du budget et de l'utilisation. Pour n'importe quoi autre que du codage, ça ne vaut pas vraiment la peine. Ceci dit, il y a un tout petit apport de vitesse qui peut être fort agréable pour les affiocinados mais qui se paye fort chère... C'est à voir...


----------



## AppleSpirit (5 Mai 2009)

Ca veut dire quoi les "les affiocinados" ?


----------



## MacQuébec (5 Mai 2009)

Wallace27 a dit:


> Ca veut dire quoi les "les affiocinados" ?




J'ai fait une faute en tapant...

C'est "_*aficionado*_"
(nom masculin)

Passionné de courses de taureaux.
Qui aime quelque chose avec ferveur. (C'est le sens que j'y donnais ici)


----------



## AppleSpirit (5 Mai 2009)

Concrètement, quel est ce tout "petit apport de vitesse" dont tu parlais ? tu as un exemple à part le codage ?


----------



## MacQuébec (6 Mai 2009)

Wallace27 a dit:


> Concrètement, quel est ce tout "petit apport de vitesse" dont tu parlais ? tu as un exemple à part le codage ?



Concrètement, c'est qu'en boutique lorsqu'on compare les deux ordis, les applications sur le 2,93 vont ouvrir *légèrement* plus vite. Les défilements de photo sur des logiciels comme Aperture ou Lightroom vont saturer *un peu moins vite* (mais là encore, peut-être pas pour la peine, considérant la différence de prix...) C'est juste *l'impression* d'en avoir un peu plus. Ceci dit, une fois le travail enclenché (bureautique, écouter des films, de la musique, internet etc)  il n'y a pas de différence entre le 2,93 et son petit frère...

Sur Geekbench, le 2,93 obtient au maximum 4400 et le 2,66: 3900. Une différence au mieux de 11%. Mais, en travail normal, cette différence se voit bien peu. Les applications ne saturent jamais, ou presque les processeurs, la différence maximale ne se voit donc jamais en pratique...


----------



## AppleSpirit (6 Mai 2009)

justement je crois que c'est ça la question c'est de savoir quand le processeur atteint sa puissance maximale. Moi, sur mon macbook pro alu 2.66 ghz j'ai installé istat menu qui me permet de voir en permanence à quel pourcentage de sa puissance maximale mon processeur est en train de tourner. Or, lorsque j'ouvre une application comme tu dis, il atteint très rarement le 40% de sa puissance maximale. Ce qui signifie que pour ouvrir une application telle que safari mon processeur n'utilise même pas le maximum de ses capacités... Donc j'ai de la peine à comprendre comment tu as pu percevoir une différence entre le 2.66 et le 2.93 rien qu'en ouvrant des applications.... 

pour ce qui est d'aperture je ne dis rien, je ne connais pas, jamais utilisé.


----------



## MacQuébec (6 Mai 2009)

Wallace27 a dit:


> justement je crois que c'est ça la question c'est de savoir quand le processeur atteint sa puissance maximale. Moi, sur mon macbook pro alu 2.66 ghz j'ai installé istat menu qui me permet de voir en permanence à quel pourcentage de sa puissance maximale mon processeur est en train de tourner. Or, lorsque j'ouvre une application comme tu dis, il atteint très rarement le 40% de sa puissance maximale. Ce qui signifie que pour ouvrir une application telle que safari mon processeur n'utilise même pas le maximum de ses capacités... Donc j'ai de la peine à comprendre comment tu as pu percevoir une différence entre le 2.66 et le 2.93 rien qu'en ouvrant des applications....
> 
> pour ce qui est d'aperture je ne dis rien, je ne connais pas, jamais utilisé.



Comme je disais, c'est juste l'impression d'en avoir un peu plus... Pas davantage. Mais, j'ai cru remarquer cette différence, un peu moins d'une seconde sur Word 2008... Une saturation à 40% d'un processeur qui pousse 10% plus vite donne un _*sentiment*_ d'aller plus vite. Ceci dit, dans tous les forum, je ne cesse de dire que le plus gros processeur n'est jamais nécessaire, hormis pour "*ceux qui le veulent absolument*"  En travail, les performances seront toujours sinon pareilles, au moins toujours très proche!


----------



## Kiwi31 (13 Mai 2009)

Je voulais revenir sur le bruit du disque dur. Au fil du temps, mon seagate momentus inaudible a commencé à se faire remarquer, à "gratter" :mouais: Pensant à la fragmentation des fichiers, j'ai lancé une défragmentation des fichiers avec TechTool Pro 5 et depuis je lui ai cloué le bec


----------



## oligo (13 Mai 2009)

Kiwi31 a dit:


> Je voulais revenir sur le bruit du disque dur. Au fil du temps, mon seagate momentus inaudible a commencé à se faire remarquer, à "gratter" :mouais: Pensant à la fragmentation des fichiers, j'ai lancé une défragmentation des fichiers avec TechTool Pro 5 et depuis je lui ai cloué le bec



Mouais... Pour le silence (et attention, je dis QUE pour le silence...) rien ne vaut un bon ssd... 
Cela dit, les prix ne valent pas vraiment la peine pour juste le silence...


----------



## MacQuébec (13 Mai 2009)

J'ai adopté le SSD principalement à cause du silence. Et à tous les jours maintenant, je loue mon SSD... :love:


----------



## Kiwi31 (13 Mai 2009)

Je crois que je vais être abonné a la défragmentation encore quelques mois...:rateau: Vivement la baisse des SSD !!!


----------



## AppleSpirit (13 Mai 2009)

perso mon point de vue c'est que momentus et compagnie c'est bien mais ça reste des demi-mesures. Moi quand j'aurai vraiment décidé de combattre le mal à la racine j'achèterai directement un SSD. C'est le seul moyen d'être sûr de ne pas avoir de mauvaises surprises.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h30 ----------

PS : je savais pas qu'il était nécessaire de défragmenter son DD sur mac...


----------



## r e m y (13 Mai 2009)

Attendez un peu avant de vous jeter sur le premier SSD venu!

1 - tous les SSD ne se valent pas en terme de performance, loin s'en faut
2 - on n'a pas de recul sur la fiabilité dans le temps de cette solution
3 - aujourd'hui les système d'exploitation gèrent ces disques comme de vulgaires disques magnétiques et ne prennent pas en compte un "petit détail"... sur un SSD pour réécrire une donnée sur une zone comportant déjà quelque chose, il faut d'abord remettre à zéro cette zone pour pouvoir y réécrire.

Quand MacSO X (ou Windows) efface un fichier, il se contente de supprimer ce fichier de la "table des matières" du disque, la zone qu'il occupait étant alors réputée réutilisable. Problème! avec un SSD quand le système doit effectivement réécrire dans cette zone, il va devoir d'abord l'effacer physiquement avant de réécrire... d'où perte de temps et donc diminution des performances globales des SSD au fur et à mesure du temps (et du taux d'occupation du disque).

Pour éviter ce problème, il va falloir que les système d'exploitation gèrent ce problème, par exemple en utilisant les temps libres (sans accès disque) pour aller y faire du ménage et effacer les zones réputées libérées, ou encore en faisant ce ménage à chaque extinction de la machine, ou.... mais pour l'instant, ce n'est pas fait.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (13 Mai 2009)

Contrôleur Indilinx et TRIM... 
http://www.hardware.fr/articles/758-1/ssd-2009-acte-2-ocz-vertex-indilinx-barefoot.html

Pour le recul, les puces NAND des SSD sont comparables aux autres NAND qu'on trouve depuis des lustres dans les SD, CF et autres cartes ainsi que comme mémoire dans les PDA, les Smartphones, les PND, etc.


----------



## r e m y (13 Mai 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Contrôleur Indilinx et TRIM...
> http://www.hardware.fr/articles/758-1/ssd-2009-acte-2-ocz-vertex-indilinx-barefoot.html
> 
> Pour le recul, les puces NAND des SSD sont comparables aux autres NAND qu'on trouve depuis des lustres dans les SD, CF et autres cartes ainsi que comme mémoire dans les PDA, les Smartphones, les PND, etc.



Merci de ce lien très instructif et très clair dans ses explications.


----------



## Musca (14 Mai 2009)

Des nouvelles par rapport à mes interrogations de tantôt.

J'ai commandé et reçu mon MBP 17" 7200trs une semaine plus tard (donc pas de pénurie). Si quelques crissement m'ont fait un peu peur au premier démarrage, ceux ci ne se sont pas manifestés ensuite. L'ordinateur est très silencieux, ne chauffe pas et ne vibre pas. En revanche, je n'ai pas eu droit à un Seagate, ni à un Hitachi, mais à un Nvidia.

A part ça, c'est la plus belle pièce de hardware que je n'ai jamais eu entre les mains


----------



## AppleSpirit (14 Mai 2009)

si c'est un 7200 tours c'est impossible qu'il soit totalement inaudible

je confirme que le macbook pro uni est une perfection esthétique


----------



## oligo (14 Mai 2009)

Musca a dit:


> Des nouvelles par rapport à mes interrogations de tantôt.
> . En revanche, je n'ai pas eu droit à un Seagate, ni à un Hitachi, mais à un Nvidia.


???? un NVIDIA  Ils ne font pas de DD me semble-t-il
ça me paraît un peu bizarre ton histoire là.
T'es sûr d'avoir bien lu?


----------



## Musca (14 Mai 2009)

oligo a dit:


> ???? un NVIDIA  Ils ne font pas de DD me semble-t-il
> ça me paraît un peu bizarre ton histoire là.
> T'es sûr d'avoir bien lu?



Ca m'a semblé curieux, mais bon :
Infos système >> ATA Série > NVidia MCP79 AHCI > Vitesse :3 Gigabits > Capacité :    298,09 Go


----------



## MacQuébec (15 Mai 2009)

Musca a dit:


> Ca m'a semblé curieux, mais bon :
> Infos système >> ATA Série > NVidia MCP79 AHCI > Vitesse :3 Gigabits > Capacité :    298,09 Go



NVidia MCP79 AHCI est le controleur, non le disque dur. Le nom du DD est donné par le modèle...


----------



## Musca (15 Mai 2009)

MacQuébec a dit:


> NVidia MCP79 AHCI est le controleur, non le disque dur. Le nom du DD est donné par le modèle...



Modèle : ST9320421ASG

Du coup, je sais plus


----------



## guntarguntar (15 Mai 2009)

&#8230; Seagate Momentus

Sinon la durée de vie d'un disque SSD est de combiens d'années ?
et surtout si il perd de la mémoire, comment se comporte les donnés qu'on a dessus ?


----------



## MacQuébec (15 Mai 2009)

Musca a dit:


> Modèle : ST9320421ASG
> 
> Du coup, je sais plus



Tu as un momentus 320GB! 

http://www.seagate.com/ww/v/index.jsp?vgnextoid=006442b3f64f9110VgnVCM100000f5ee0a0aRCRD

Un bon DD selon plusieurs!


----------



## -Ludo- (22 Mai 2009)

Hello, J'ai un MackBook Unibody 17 équipé d'un disque ST9320421ASG de 320 Go / 7200.

Effectivement la machine vibre un peut et fait également un peut de bruit.

Mais les perfs......

Alors je garde ce disque.....


----------



## AppleSpirit (22 Mai 2009)

arrêtez de parler tous du 17 pouces moi j'ai le 15 pouces et vous commencez à me faire avoir des regrets !!!!!!!!! :-( :-( -


----------



## Kiwi31 (22 Mai 2009)

ne jamais regretter ses choix


----------



## oligo (24 Mai 2009)

Wallace27 a dit:


> arrêtez de parler tous du 17 pouces moi j'ai le 15 pouces et vous commencez à me faire avoir des regrets !!!!!!!!! :-( :-( -



Mouais.... A a part la taille de l'écran, la meilleure batterie du monde, un proc plus puissant, et un poid plume pour un 17 pouces, je vois pas ce que tu lui envie toi

Allez, _no regrets in your life!_


----------



## MacQuébec (25 Mai 2009)

Wallace27 a dit:


> arrêtez de parler tous du 17 pouces moi j'ai le 15 pouces et vous commencez à me faire avoir des regrets !!!!!!!!! :-( :-( -



J'ai changé mon 15 pour un 17" unibody... Je comprends tes regrets...


----------



## AppleSpirit (28 Mai 2009)

oligo a dit:


> Mouais.... A a part la taille de l'écran, la meilleure batterie du monde, un proc plus puissant, et un poid plume pour un 17 pouces, je vois pas ce que tu lui envie toi
> 
> Allez, _no regrets in your life!_


Je suis obligé de rétorquer que le 15 pouces est tout de même plus facilement transportable et qu'il est tout de même plus léger !

Et je signale tout de même qu'apparemment le 17 pouces est moins au point vu le nombre de posts concernant les buggs de la carte graphique !

PS et le processeur du 17 n'est pas plus puissant, c'est exactement le même que sur le 15 pouces !


----------



## AppleSpirit (29 Mai 2009)

Juste une petite question : j'ai remarqué que lorsque l'écran de mon macbook pro unibody est fermé, l'espace entre l'écran et la base de l'ordinateur (la partie sur laquelle se trouve le clavier) est plus grand du côté gauche (là où il y a les prises usb, firewire, etc.) que du côté droit (là où il y a le lecteur optique. Est-ce que vous remarquez cela sur les vôtres aussi ? Je sais que je suis grave, mais ça me travaille  je dois comprendre si c'est normal ou pas.


----------



## Kiwi31 (29 Mai 2009)

Wallace27 a dit:


> Juste une petite question : j'ai remarqué que lorsque l'écran de mon macbook pro unibody est fermé, l'espace entre l'écran et la base de l'ordinateur (la partie sur laquelle se trouve le clavier) est plus grand du côté gauche (là où il y a les prises usb, firewire, etc.) que du côté droit (là où il y a le lecteur optique. Est-ce que vous remarquez cela sur les vôtres aussi ? Je sais que je suis grave, mais ça me travaille  je dois comprendre si c'est normal ou pas.



jette un oeil ici peut etre 
http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/pb-charniere-macbook-pro-unibody-259991.html


----------



## richard_colinson (29 Mai 2009)

Et en parlant de bruit bizarre, j'ai repéré un bruit dans la sortie casque de mon macbook pro unibody 15" quand ma prise ethernet est branchée. Comme un gresillement regulier assez désagreable. Dés que je débranche, plus rien ! 
Quelqu'un a une idée ? 

Merci.


----------



## AppleSpirit (29 Mai 2009)

Kiwi je n'arrive pas à me régler d'après le fil que tu m'as donné. voici en pièces jointes les photos de mon macbook pro, merci de me dire ce que vous en pensez et de comparer avec le vôtre svp... merci.

Côté prises on voit clairement un espace plus grand entre l'écran et la base de l'ordinateur. J'ai peur que ce ne soit pas normal.


----------



## Kiwi31 (29 Mai 2009)

Je pense que tu as le même problème de charnière que nous. Sauf que dans ton cas il est unilatéral. Le mien présente ce défaut aussi bien coté connectique que coté superdrive. J'ai soumis mon problème au SAV j'attends leur réponse.


----------



## richard_colinson (29 Mai 2009)

Wallace27 a dit:


> Kiwi je n'arrive pas à me régler d'après le fil que tu m'as donné. voici en pièces jointes les photos de mon macbook pro, merci de me dire ce que vous en pensez et de comparer avec le vôtre svp... merci.
> 
> Côté prises on voit clairement un espace plus grand entre l'écran et la base de l'ordinateur. J'ai peur que ce ne soit pas normal.



Effectivement ça le fait un peu aussi sur le mien, plus "d'espace" côté usb que de l'autre. Par contre a l'arriere c'est pareil des deux côté.


----------



## AppleSpirit (29 Mai 2009)

soumis le problème ça veut dire que tu leur a posé la question ou que tu leur a amené ton ordinateur ? Si tu as une photo de ton ordinateur je serais curieux de voir ce que ça donne...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h31 ----------




richard_colinson a dit:


> Effectivement ça le fait un peu aussi sur le mien, plus "d'espace" côté usb que de l'autre. Par contre a l'arriere c'est pareil des deux côté.


d'accord, merci pour l'info richard colinson, c'est bon à savoir ça.


----------



## Kiwi31 (29 Mai 2009)

Le SAV a ouvert un dossier pour mon problème et me recontacte la semaine prochaine pour me dire si oui ou non Apple me prend en charge la réparation. Les photos sont ici http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/pb-charniere-macbook-pro-unibody-259991.html


----------



## AppleSpirit (29 Mai 2009)

Kiwi31 a dit:


> Le SAV a ouvert un dossier pour mon problème et me recontacte la semaine prochaine pour me dire si oui ou non Apple me prend en charge la réparation. Les photos sont ici http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/pb-charniere-macbook-pro-unibody-259991.html


mais sur le lien que tu me donnes il y a plusieurs photos, il y en a même une où 2 centimètres séparent l'écran de la base. Alors c'est laquelle de photo qui correspond exactement à ta situation ? peux-tu la mettre en pièce jointe ? Et si tu as le même espace des deux côté je ne comprends pas comment tu fais pour dire qu'il y a un problème ? quelle est ta référence pour dire qu'il y a "trop" d'espace puisque ce dernier est uniforme.


----------



## Kiwi31 (29 Mai 2009)

Ca c'est mon cas. J'ai fait un gros plan pour bien voir l'écart coté charnière. Coté trackpad il colle parfaitement.
Il est bien évident qu'il ne doit pas avoir d'espace entre l'écran et la base du portable lorsque celui-ci est fermé.


----------



## AppleSpirit (29 Mai 2009)

Kiwi31 a dit:


> Ca c'est mon cas. J'ai fait un gros plan pour bien voir l'écart coté charnière. Coté trackpad il colle parfaitement.
> Il est bien évident qu'il ne doit pas avoir d'espace entre l'écran et la base du portable lorsque celui-ci est fermé.


on ne voit rien sur ton post, il y a deux points d'interrogation...


----------



## Kiwi31 (29 Mai 2009)

http://rapidshare.com/files/234714033/DSCF3366.JPG
http://rapidshare.com/files/234713825/DSCF3365.JPG


----------



## AppleSpirit (29 Mai 2009)

sur la 3366 ça a pas l'air normal, mais sur la 3365 je ne vois rien d'anormal moi...


----------



## AppleSpirit (4 Juillet 2009)

Dites, vous avez vu le prix des disques dur SSD ? Le prix du 126 gigas a baissé de moitié.... C'est tentant vous trouvez pas ???


----------



## j-j (8 Juillet 2009)

Wallace27 a dit:


> Dites, vous avez vu le prix des disques dur SSD ? Le prix du 126 gigas a baissé de moitié.... C'est tentant vous trouvez pas ???



Qui voudrais un DD de 126 Go ?
C'est la taille de ma bibliothèque d'Aperture !


----------



## AppleSpirit (8 Juillet 2009)

perso j'utilise pas aperture et 126 gigas devraient me suffire largement. Moi, la seule chose qui me freine c'est quand j'entends que ces SSD ne sont "pas au point".... ou que c'est une nouvelle technologie qui n'a pas encore prouvé sa fiabilité, etc.


----------



## didche (28 Juillet 2009)

je viens de commander un MBP de 15" 3 ghz, 8Mo de MV et SSD 250Go pour ne pas avoir de bruit.....bien content de l'avoir fait à vous entendre....seul inconnu la viabilité des SSD....au pire je dois pouvoir les changer au cas où.....j'utilise pas beaucoup de mémoire (jusque maintenant du moins...)
J'ai appris en telephonnant pour avoir des infos sur la livraison, car il serait expédié depuis  le 24/07 mais pas d'infos du transporteur après 4 jours, qu'il viendrait de Shangai ???? Je savais pas qu'ils étaient fabriqués en Chine.....
Vivement que je l'ai en main....


----------



## AppleSpirit (28 Juillet 2009)

didche a dit:


> je viens de commander un MBP de 15" 3 ghz, 8Mo de MV et SSD 250Go pour ne pas avoir de bruit.....bien content de l'avoir fait à vous entendre....seul inconnu la viabilité des SSD....au pire je dois pouvoir les changer au cas où.....j'utilise pas beaucoup de mémoire (jusque maintenant du moins...)
> J'ai appris en telephonnant pour avoir des infos sur la livraison, car il serait expédié depuis  le 24/07 mais pas d'infos du transporteur après 4 jours, qu'il viendrait de Shangai ???? Je savais pas qu'ils étaient fabriqués en Chine.....
> Vivement que je l'ai en main....


bravo pour le choix du ssd ! c'est une pure beauté de réactivité et de silence. Excellent choix car moi je me suis d'abord acheté un momentus soit disant super silencieux, ben nada ni le 7200 tours ni le 5400 tours alors après toutes ces dépenses inutiles j'ai arrêté de tourner autour du pot et me suis acheté un ssd vertex Series.

et je vois que tu as pris un 8 go de ram ? eh ben tu fais pas dans la dentelle toi


----------



## didche (28 Juillet 2009)

et pour Shangai, pas étonné ?


----------



## AppleSpirit (28 Juillet 2009)

non pas étonné le mien m'a été envoyé "depuis l'Asie" d'après ce qu'ils m'avaient dit au tél.


----------



## adrenergique (28 Juillet 2009)

Du tout, ils viennent tous de là bas (apple ne les fabrique qu'en Chine depuis un bout de temps, quelque soit le modèle de MBP)

Comme tu as commandé une config perso, il n'est pas en stock en europe donc arrive directement de l'usine de Shanghai.


----------



## didche (28 Juillet 2009)

j'ai eu pas mal de portables et j'ai toujours regretté de ne pas avoir mis le max de mémoire vive au départ....alors cette fois je l'ai fait, mais c vrai ça m'a coûté chaud, mais c pour mon boulot...j'espère donc bien l'amortir....


----------



## r e m y (28 Juillet 2009)

didche a dit:


> et pour Shangai, pas étonné ?



La plupart des produits APple (peut-être même tous...) sont fabriqués en Chine
http://www.macg.co/tags/foxconn


----------



## chim (28 Juillet 2009)

Taiwan, Shanghai, quelle importance? Tu pensais que c'était fabriqué où?


----------



## didche (28 Juillet 2009)

adrenergique a dit:


> Du tout, ils viennent tous de là bas (apple ne les fabrique qu'en Chine depuis un bout de temps, quelque soit le modèle de MBP)
> 
> Comme tu as commandé une config perso, il n'est pas en stock en europe donc arrive directement de l'usine de Shanghai.



Merci pour vos réponses à tous les deux

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h31 ----------




chim a dit:


> Taiwan, Shanghai, quelle importance? Tu pensais que c'était fabriqué où?



aux US ou Europe....


----------



## r e m y (28 Juillet 2009)

Il y a bien longtemps que l'usine de Cork en Irlande a fermé....


----------



## adrenergique (28 Juillet 2009)

Réduction des coûts, quand tu nous tiens! :rateau:


----------



## didche (28 Juillet 2009)

en attendant Quanta met du temps à rectifier les défauts de charnière.....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h51 ----------

il y a 3/4 ans j'ai acheté un 17" Sony et au bout de 2/3ans j'ai eu un problème de charnière avec le contour de l'écran qui s'écartait.....donc cela semble un point sensible pour les portables avec gros écrans si je me réfère au problème de Kiwi.....


----------



## kelFAI (28 Juillet 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Il y a bien longtemps que l'usine de Cork en Irlande a fermé....



pas tout à fait vrai, ils font toujours l'assemblage des mac pro. De plus il y a une usine iMac je crois en europe de l'est.


----------



## didche (29 Juillet 2009)

Livraison de mon 15" demain selon Apple.....commandé le 21 avec des options, ils ne trainent pas ?? à suivre .....


----------



## prim's.-.Mac (29 Juillet 2009)

moi j'ai commandé et je le reçois demain ou après-demain (si tout va bien) mon mbp 17'' et vu le prix du SSD  256Go franchementc'est vite réfléchi...alors j'ai pris un standard de 500 à 5'400 tr/min et j'espères que j'en serais content dès son allumage

enfin, et pour ce qui est de la fiabilité du SSD, j'ai un pote qui a un 128Go est il a eu perte de donné sans qui'il face quoi que ce soit....bon sa lui est arrivé une fois en quatre mois...faut voir ce que ça donne à long terme. non?


----------



## adrenergique (29 Juillet 2009)

prim's.-.Mac a dit:


> moi j'ai commandé et je le reçois demain ou après-demain (si tout va bien) mon mbp 17'' et vu le prix du SSD  256Go franchementc'est vite réfléchi...alors j'ai pris un standard de 500 à 5'400 tr/min et j'espères que j'en serais content dès son allumage
> 
> enfin, et pour ce qui est de la fiabilité du SSD, j'ai un pote qui a un 128Go est il a eu perte de donné sans qui'il face quoi que ce soit....bon sa lui est arrivé une fois en quatre mois...faut voir ce que ça donne à long terme. non?



Idem pour moi, j'ai déjà plusieurs amis qui ont eu des pertes totales de données avec du SSD, celui que j'ai eu en SSD m'a effacé quelques données aussi sans crier gare (enfin plus de 10Go tout de même) la technologie SSD n'est pas encore tout à fait au point pour moi....

Et le temps de copie est plus rapide qu'un disque à plateaux uniquement si tu n'as pas plusieurs opé en même temps comme plusieurs fichiers à copier par exemple.


----------



## didche (29 Juillet 2009)

Oui mais quel silence et puis SSD ou DD il faut un système de sauvegarde, non ?
Les problèmes ce sont les charnières et les vibrations......donc on verra demain


----------



## adrenergique (29 Juillet 2009)

didche a dit:


> Oui mais quel silence et puis SSD ou DD il faut un système de sauvegarde, non ?
> Les problèmes ce sont les charnières et les vibrations......donc on verra demain



Mon MBP 17" unibody ne vibre pas malgré son HDD "normal", jamais rencontré ce souci en ce qui me concerne. Ca semble concerner une minorité de personnes sur le grand nombre de vente (dont l'effet "loupe" d'un forum d'entraide nous amène plus de cas que dans la population générale)
De même, il ne faut pas exagérer pour le supposé bruit des disques à plateau! On a beaucoup progressé ces 5 dernières années et perso, le HDD de mon mac portable, je ne l'entend jamais (et pourtant c'est un 7200!)

Pour la sauvegarde oui. Mais je préfère de loin avoir un disque fiable + un système de sauvegarde pour la simple raison que je ne pars pas en déplacement avec mon disque de sauvegarde, ou que la journée j'ajoute des documents qui sont sauvegardés le soir seulement sur ma time capsule.

C'est précisément ce qui m'est arrivé avec mon SSD: grosse journée avec imagerie + 15 compte rendus enregistrés et dactylographiés. 
Le soir même je rentre et lance la sauvegarde. Pendant celle-ci, je tente de retrouver ces 10Go de documents: impossible, disparus!

La sauvegarde oui, mais je n'en fais pas une à chaque fichier copié sur mon mac d'où ce besoin de pouvoir être certain que mon disque ne s'effacera pas sans raison de manière arbitraire et aléatoire.

Et puis, je n'ai pas que cela à faire que de réinstaller mon OS sur un disque devenu vierge deux fois par an. Sinon, j'aurais un PC 

Ne tombons pas dans le cliché tout de même


----------



## didche (29 Juillet 2009)

Ds l'article de Macbidouille sur les + et - des SSD il est précisé qu'une RAM importante contribuait à améliorer les performance des SSD.....espèrons d'autre part que snow leopard apportera comme linux des améliorations ds leur gestion.....car il est vrai que perdre des données peut être grave et pénible.....comme stockage de secours ds la journée une carte SD maxi pourrait elle faire l'affaire à ton avis?


----------



## adrenergique (30 Juillet 2009)

Pour moi, tu peux partir sur une SD (16 ou 32 Go) ou sur une clé usb de forte capacité en effet pour assurer tes arrières en effet.

Pour ce qui est des performances, j'ai lu cela aussi en effet, à voir dans la réalité maintenant. Tu nous fera un feed back


----------

